# Compton Hill Water Tower



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Just a quick watercolor I did while on vacation last year. It was the view from our hotel room.. and was one of my first watercolors.. I spent about 2 hours doing this one










D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

What a unique water tower. Your painting made me interested enough to look it up and learn about it. I have never seen a water tower like that before. Nice job!!!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Sis.. Yep.. Very Unique.. I needed to Google it to find out what it was myself.. LOL. I tried to capture the lighting at night.. Didn't work as well as I would have hoped.. It was gorgeous!

D


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Wirklich ein sehr interessanter Wasserturm, so etwas habe ich auch 
noch nicht gesehen. Für ein frühes Aquarell hervorragend.

Really a very interesting water tower, something I have not seen. 
Excellent for an early watercolor.

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a different kind of structure for sure. Good picture, especially for first water color. I haven't done any water colors, maybe some day.


----------

